# Proper shirt sleeve length



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

I got some dress shirts from BB and the sleeve ends slightly past my wrist line where the meat of my thumb starts. Is this the proper length?


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds close enough.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


> Sounds close enough.


What is the proper length?


----------



## BigCarrot (May 30, 2008)

matsuya said:


> What is the proper length?


3.48 inches. ic12337:


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

BigCarrot said:


> 3.48 inches. ic12337:


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The proper length is @ where your shirt cuff falls. We don't want to look like Dopey of the 7 Dwarves or Jethro Boudine of the Beverly Hillbillies.It's a simple case of 'what works right also looks right.' The hand should move freely as on a swivel. The forearm should be fully covered as a long sleeve is in function protection against the elements.

The other overlooked part of this equation is proper drape. You can take a 38" sleeve with one of the double button sets for adjustment, slip it onto a 34" arm and the cuff can break correctly tightly buttoned.
Your arm looks like Tom after Jerry just ran his arm through a raviolli press.


----------



## BigCarrot (May 30, 2008)

matsuya said:


> Thanks for your help.


It's the least I could do after all you've done for me! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

This is before I've washed them. How much will they shrink? They're 32, should I go to 33?


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

You know, a picture might help here.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


> You know, a picture might help here.


I'll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

I posted a pic in the first post.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd be concerned they were a little short, but I like my shirts a little on the long side. With my arm held bent and in the air, like when reading a watch, I like them to be just pulling away from the wrist a bit. 

No experience with BB shirts, but have had some that will loose nearly an inch. If you send your shirts out I'd especially take this into consideration.

-spence


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

I prefer for my sleeves to end where yours do, but not as a function of sleeve length. Instead, I like them a bit longer, but with cuffs tight enough to make them end at the right spot. That way I can bend my arm without the sleeve riding up my arm.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Ask Andy*

The EOMC has extensive discussion of this point. Key elements: The shirt maker takes shrinkage into consideration when sizing sleeve length; 1/4" to 1/2" of cuff should show below a coat sleeve; long enough to reach the line where the wrist meets the hand. However, the accompanying illustration showing shirt to coat cuff relation shows a longer shirt sleeve by at least 5/8".

Personally, I prefer to determine shirt sleeve length with my arm bent at 90 degrees. It should be long enough, in my opinion, so that the cuff edge remains at the wrist break, or a little beyond. I'm not so concerned with how it looks when extended at the side, as the cuff will stop it when buttoned properly. Besides, only kids and little people will have a good look at your extended arm, and I'm really not concerned about their opinions.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

From the picture, your sleeves look very close to perfect in length. The rule of thumb (no pun intended) is to have your shirt sleeves end at the base of your thumb, which puts them at about what you have termed the "wrist line." If you then have your jacket sleeves end at the outside edge of your wrist bone (more precisely the enlarged terminus of the radius bone of your arm), you will automatically have the 3/8" to 1/2" of shirt cuff showing that is pretty much the norm these days. To prevent shrinkage altering the length, be sure to wash your shirts in cold or lukewarm water and, most importantly, let them hang and drip-dry, rather than putting them into a dryer (which causes far more shrinkage than the washing does). This way, you should experience very little shrinkage. Even if your sleeves--as they appear in the picture--did shrink 1/8" to 1/4" over time, they would still be fine.

The test on length, by the way, is with your arms dropped straight down by your sides. From any distance at all, people of any height can see how much "linen" is showing below your jacket cuff.

The tendency among clothing retailers and even tailors who should know better is to have the cuffs too long. In order to create the desired effect, you need to insist that your jacket cuffs be altered to the length noted above--the outside of the wrist bone. That way the relationship between shirt cuff and jacket cuff will be correct.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> The rule of thumb (no pun intended) is to have your shirt sleeves end at the base of your thumb, which puts them at about what you have termed the "wrist line."...
> 
> The test on length, by the way, is with your arms dropped straight down by your sides.


I agree with this entirely.



Roger said:


> From the picture, your sleeves look very close to perfect in length.


I don't agree with this. I don't think he's standing straight, with arms dropped straight down his side (they look a little bent forward at the elbow to me), and I don't think the photo is quite "straight on" either. Both of those effects are making it seem the shirt is hitting where it should, but my hunch is that if he straightened his arms and the photo was head-on, they would be at least 1/8", probably 1/4" short. Add in about a little shrinkage and I'd say they should be 3/8" longer.

The cuffs could also be a bit tighter, but that's another story.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Your right sleeve is 3/4" short. Your left sleeve is 1/2" short.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

matsuya said:


> I got some dress shirts from BB and the sleeve ends slightly past my wrist line where the meat of my thumb starts. Is this the proper length?


My opinion: They are almost the perfect length right now, certainly very acceptable. But ... If those shirts have never been laundered, they are going to shrink in to the "too short for my tastes" category.

Suggestion: Get the next size larger, wash them twice, then move the cuff button to ensure proper location.

Disclaimer: This is a conclusion I have only recently come to, and I am not the expert. Also, unless all your jackets are the same length, you are going to be frustrated regardless.


----------



## chucklehead (Apr 27, 2007)

is it the proper length?

the more importatnt question is; do you like it that long? or would you like the sleeve shorter. I prefer shorter sleeves.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Since you are a player . . .*

of the acoustic guitar, visible in the background of your picture, I should think you would want your shirt sleeves long enough to reach your wrists when your arms are bent as you play. Making that determination when your arms are hanging at your sides will not give you that assurance.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

On the other hand, a long or loose cuff on the picking hand is at best a distraction. You can roll that sleeve up, but I'd rather have the option not to.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I feel that your shirt sleeves are as close to perfect length as you can get. If the shirt shrinks then the sleeves might be to short but not by much. One thing you can do which I do is if you have a suit jacket that the sleeve lengths are perfect on, try on the complete suit (slacks, shirt tucked in, suit jacket) with your new shirt and see where the sleeves land. If you like them, then keep it. If to long then have the sleeves taken up. 

As long as 1/2 of your shirt cuff shows past your suit jacket sleeve then you are in good shape. The average person will not notice if your shirt sleeve is a little long or little short. Plus everything will change if your moving around, sitting, stretched out, etc. I feel if the overall outift looks good and fits good then the rest of it your just spliting hairs and worrying to much. Some may disagree but its personal preference.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Have you searched this forum for the words 'sleeve length' and compared the photographs to your pictures?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Have you searched this forum for the words 'sleeve length' and compared the photographs to your pictures?


 Oh, please. That would require effort. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

If you intend to wear the shirt with a suit or other jacket, then the sleeve length is too short. If not, the length is good enough. The length in the photo is about right for jacket length. The mistake many people make, including me in the past, is having the jacket sleeve length set to match a shirt that doesn't fit properly. If you want an expensive lesson, have a suit sleeve sized to show just the right amount of cuff with that shirt. Then, sit at a table, bend your elbow and look at all the wrist and shirt sleeve that shows. Unless you buy mtm or custom shirts, there is no easy fix. Until you do, make sure your suit tailor sets suit sleeve to what it should be and not by the amount of cuff that shows.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

The sleeves look okay, but I think after washing that they will be too short when you put on a jacket. They may be too short now when you put on a jacket. I am assuming that you will want the standard 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch of shirt to show below the cuff of your jacket.

As mentioned above, do not have your jacket sleeves made to fit your shirt, have your shirts fit your jackets.

Your jackets sleeves should all be the same and there is an easy way to ensure that. Have your tailor measure your best fitting jacket, with respect to sleeve length, from the cuff to the end of your thumb and then have all your new jackets cuffed to the same measurement. I have mine done at 4.5 inches. Yours will probably be different, but I expect some where in the range of 4 to 5 inches.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks fine to me!


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

They're fine unless they shrink, more than a 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Some people like their sleeves slightly on the short side, as you would have discovered if you'd bother to search the forum yourself.

I would be more concerned about the generous amount of plumage throughout the sleeve. The fit throughout the waste does appear to be excellent, though.

You weren't thinking of wearing it with those shorts, were you?


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

KeithR said:


> I prefer for my sleeves to end where yours do, but not as a function of sleeve length. Instead, I like them a bit longer, but with cuffs tight enough to make them end at the right spot. That way I can bend my arm without the sleeve riding up my arm.


I am with Keith on this. Keep in mind that shirts are made perfectly symmetrical but bodies are not. Therefore if one sleeve is perfect the other won't be. You compensate for this by the method Keith has suggested. Sleeves long enough not to ride up when the arm is bent at a ninety degree angle and with the cuff buttoned tight enough to stop the sleeve from falling down too far. This usually means moving the cuff button. Flusser's rule: If you can put your hand through the buttoned sleeve, its too large. Move the button to make it tighter.


----------

